# Preparing a squirrel tail for tying ?



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I shot a squirrel today with a big bushy tail and I want to keep it for tying. So how do I go about it. I read to freeze it or nuke it to get rid of the bugs. I also read to rub bloody stump with salt. What do you guys do.
Thanks
Undertow


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

If you can preserve the tail bone(s) it will be much easier to handle when you're at the vise. If you split and salt it, it's gonna be difficult to handle. _That's only my limited experience... _If you have more than one to play with, then try both techniques and let someone else benefit from_ *your*_ experience_.

_Good luck


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I posted this same question on another site and I was told to freeze it then thaw and freeze again to kill the bugs. Then rub the stump end of the tail in salt and hang it, this way the moisture will be drawn out of it. I will try these techniques and let everyone know how it turns out.
Undertow


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

You can also use Borax to dry out the stump as well. I have used Borax on buck tails with excellent results.


----------



## Vinzo I (Apr 5, 2007)

The way I was shown was to cut the skin at the base of the tail, peel the skin back a couple of inches and then cut through tail. With tail still peeled back start the salting and as you roll the skin back down you can pack salt in. Hang to dry in an out of the way place. Just don't try to use before it is completely dried.
Later...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a plumbers 'flare tool" for (flaring copper tubing) as a tail stripper in my shop. It has several different size flare holes. I use it for just about any size tail.
When skinning, 
Skin an inch or so down the tail bone,
Curt or snip through the bone to separate from body,
Insert the bone through the closest size flare hole,
With a pair of pliers, grab the meat and bone and pull.
The bone Will extract completely out of the tail with no tears or cuts!
Use a fillet knife to cut open, then coat with Borax.
Note: On larger animals like deer, I brace the flare tool block in a vise to get enough "pull" to free the bone.

Mitch,
Trappers Taxidermy


----------

